# Partners site: invites gone?



## floka (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey everybody,

So I referred some friends to drive with Uber. Until yesterday when I logged into the Partners site I could see all of the people that signed up using my referral code and what their current status in the application process is, also I could see the successful referrals. 

As of today I no longer am able to see those things. All I get to see is the field to put in email address or phone # and underneath that the Twitter / Facebook referral graphic. 

Anyone else noticed this change or what's going on?


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

I can confirm this as well. WTH is up with that? I had 3 pending, that finally started driving this week... now not even listed.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

It's a confirmed issue. I have a support guy I communicate with regularly and he confirmed they're working to fix it. I noticed my referrals missing this AM


----------



## floka (Aug 7, 2015)

Okay glad to hear I'm not the only one. I have a few friends pending and I was worried that I would now not get the referral reward. 

Thx guys!


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Just watch for the email/text alerts until they get it corrected. I receieved a couple incoming payment notifications for referrals last night via email.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

I emailed support with the info, since my referral did over 15 trips. They said it can take up to 2 weeks to get paid. Waiting.....


----------



## floka (Aug 7, 2015)

All my referrals say 'needs to take first trip' which I know is not accurate as a friend of mine never completed the application process. 

I feel like I'm getting screwed over here


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

There's a post on the ride share guy website about this.the statuses aren't always accurate. I get the random completed incentive texts. Follow up emails help a lot. Just don't use the template email Uber puts out.

I'm from Houston but live in LA. Which city do you drive in?


----------



## floka (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah I try to follow up. 

Now randomly 3 complete referrals popped up in the list. Never got a text or an email about them and the payment statement can't be generated. It's so weird.

I drive in all of LA pretty much.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

My partner page now shows my referrals, but 2 of them say to contact the local team. I did, and demanded that they pay on one of them that I KNOW did at least 15 trips. They added the $150 to next weeks statement. If you know your referral has completed their 15 trips, push for the pay. You deserve it.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

floka said:


> Yeah I try to follow up.
> 
> Now randomly 3 complete referrals popped up in the list. Never got a text or an email about them and the payment statement can't be generated. It's so weird.
> 
> I drive in all of LA pretty much.


Until there is at least 1 ride or other payment on your next pay statement, the pay statement will time out. When I received my referral, the pay statement shows it as "Other". No rides yet this week.


----------



## floka (Aug 7, 2015)

Well the thing is that everyone that signs up with my referral code immediate shows up in the 'successful invites' section. 

I can't see their current progress in the application any more.


----------



## floka (Aug 7, 2015)

am I the only one who still has problems with this? Now people that sign up with my code don't show up at all. All I ever hear from Uber is "It's a problem that many driver who refer a lot of people are experiencing and we are working on a fix" - I've been hearing this for 1.5 months now...


----------



## Jwhit16 (Aug 10, 2015)

I haven't had this issue yet, I've had two signups with my referral code and I've been paid for one of them. But I'm pretty sure i've given my code to more people than this.

An issue that I am having is my referral code changes daily on the "invite drivers" tab. I wasn't sure which code to give out so I reached out to a rep, apparently I can use any code that has been previously listed.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't even look at the invites tab anymore. It's grossly inaccurate. Track via the emails and a follow-up with the referral.


----------

